# Milwaukee Road in Wisconsin - 1950's



## ak-milw

I guess if I am going to be here for awhile I will start my layout post. I started the layout in November of 2000, it is being built in two 14' by 22' rooms, shelf type, 2' wide around the walls with a peninsula. I will be modeling from Tunnel City Wis. to Portage Wis. in the 1950's late steam and early diesel. The benchwork is 1" by 4" open grid with 1 1/2" foam on top. This will be a prototype layout, built in sections, I will give a little description of each section.
We start the tour in the yard in Portage Wis. The yard is 2' wide and 14' long. Here is an over view of the yard.










Here is a closer look at the East end of the yard, showing the Maint. sheds, the caboose supply building and a few industries that lined the yard.










I am not going to try and 14 years of work all at once, I will post one or two pictures a day until I am caught up, the layout is about 1/3 done. Thanks ahead of time for looking in!!


----------



## ak-milw

Here is a shot of the other side of the caboose supply building.










and one of the bunkhouse, this building was used for layovers. It had showers, lockers,beds ,and a place to sit around and rest.










this was built using Milwaukee plans.


----------



## Magic

Very nice, giving me some ideas for my yard. 

Magic


----------



## Big Ed

Nice work. :thumbsup:

Two 14' by 22' rooms, did you punch through the wall for the layout?

Layover bunkhouse? 
Should have added a bar by it. 

Or keeping with the local area how about a trash can full of Blatz beer bottles & boxes.


----------



## ak-milw

You are so right about the Blatz Ed.
On the far East end of the yard the track blasts through the wall.










On the left of the picture you can see the York Coal Co. Which is a Campbells kit.


----------



## ak-milw

As we move West trough the yard you can see the dedicaded MOW track in the background, along with the four stall speeder shed.










next is a shot of the engine house, this was scratchbuilt using Milw. plans.










The last picture of Portage is the a-frame hoist and one of five water tanks the yard had.










The tracks go off to the right through the doorway.


----------



## Big Ed

I have a old Blatz beer box from around 1963, it is a heavy cardboard box. It has held up real nice throughout all these years, they don't make them like that anymore. 
I have used it since then for storing different things and it has been through a bunch of moves, I forget what is even in it now. 
Now I have to look.  It is still in great shape.

Nice layout, I like all the little details I see laying around here and there.
Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## ak-milw

Thanks Ed for the comments, I have a whole lot to go.


----------



## ak-milw

We will go into the other room now back where the track comes through the wall. This section is 2' by 3' with a small leg. It is Tunnel City Wis., Located here is the first tunnel on the Milwaukee line, the next tunnel won't show up until Montana. Tunnel City was served by both the Milw. Rd. and the CNW. both had tunnels here. Sometime in the 1960's the CNW tunnel collapsed, instead of rebuilding it they bought rights on the milw. track and use it till this day. Here is a picture of the whole section.










and of the short connecting leg.










Interesting facts about Tunnel City, the town was named years before either railroad thought of going there, The Milw. Rd had a double track main and only a single track tunnel, the CNW had a single track main and a double track tunnel. Urban legend has it that when the CNW tunnel fell in it trapped two auto carriers hauling Ramblers, they are supposed to be still in there.


----------



## ak-milw

Here are a few close up's of Tunnel City.

a pic of the stations,










one of just the Milwaukee station,










and the backside of the town,


----------



## ak-milw

The next town heading East out of Tunnel City is Tomah. But before we get there you have to travel trough the Wisconsin country side. This next section is 2' by 4' and consists of a hunting cabin scene and a farm scene. Here is a picture of the whole section.










and one of the hunting cabin scene.


----------



## Magic

Very nice indeed. :appl: :appl:
The hunters cabin looks great. 
Magic


----------



## ak-milw

Thanks Magic,
Here are a few pic's of the farm scene,


----------



## dsertdog56

Awesome scenery...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shadowplayer

I am really enjoying looking through these pictures. Beautiful work!

May I request a overview picture or 2 of the layout?


----------



## ak-milw

Thank you sir!


----------



## ak-milw

Shadow, I will see what I can do. It is really hard to get and overall of the whole layout because it worms it's way around so much. It might take three or four pictures to cover it.


----------



## Magic

We can do three or four pics. :thumbsup:

What did you use for the hay bails in the farm scene? Look good and I need some.

Magic


----------



## ak-milw

Magic, other than the loose bale on top it is a solid chunk of foamboard carved and painted.


----------



## ak-milw

OK guy's here ya go, you have already seen Portage, Tuneel City and the farm scene, here is the rest.


----------



## ak-milw

And three more to get you to where I am working at the present time.


----------



## dsertdog56

Nice scenery! Gives me something to shoot for!


----------



## DonR

Very nice work.

The sky background is very effective.

Don


----------



## Fire21

I just found this post. Wow, you have done some fantastic work! As Don said, the sky is great, makes it look just that much more real. How did you convince the spouse to let you run thru the wall? Really nice work! :appl:


----------



## ak-milw

Thanks for the comments guy's.
Fire21, I built the wall so I can make a hole in it.


----------



## ak-milw

Next on the tour is Tomah, Wis. At one time Tomah had a large repair yard. Here is an overview pic.










here is a pic of the car repair barn. This building was 300' long and 16 bays wide.










Next is the yard office and boiler house










the only two things that remain here today is the yard office and a large triangle loading dock.


----------



## MuhThugga

Very nice detail.

Have you gone back and changed things over the years, or have you just kept moving forward?


----------



## ak-milw

It's been all forward movement, If I ever get done ,than I can go back if I want to.


----------



## ak-milw

moving through the yard you see the Salvage yard










here you see various sheds, the REA building and the Tomah station in the background.


----------



## cole226

very nice, lots of details.:smilie_daumenpos:
15 years in the making and your still going foward? have'nt gone back to anything?


----------



## ak-milw

Randy, everything is just how I want it so why go back and change it.


----------



## ak-milw

A picture of the Tomah lumber yard and the Farmers Co-op Elevator.










and the engineering building.


----------



## cole226

ak-milw said:


> Randy, everything is just how I want it so why go back and change it.


i hear you. it looks great!:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## ak-milw

Thanks for the kind words, more pictures to come.


----------



## ak-milw

Heading out of Tomah and going east passing the East Side Texaco.










next we come to Mill Bluff State Park, here is a pic of the park shelter and out house.










at one point the state wanted to add a swimming pond so first they had to cut and haul away the trees.


----------



## Fire21

BEAUTIFUL!!! Thanks for showing them to us!


----------



## Bone1977

I would love to see an action cam run of your layout, a trains eye view would be most excellent!


----------



## ak-milw

Bone, I am working on it!

We are now entering Camp Douglas Wis. The first thing you see is the Farmers Co-op's fuel oil, gas and LP storage plant.


----------



## Chet

Great work on the scenes in the last pictures. Haven't seen them before. The great work continues. 

Well done !


----------



## morland

Man, your layout is awesome! I especially love all of the little extra details that you added and how you have a purpose for every section. Very impressive! :thumbsup:

I too would love to see a video run through on your layout!

-Trever


----------



## ak-milw

Chet, I had to retake all my pictures. I lost all the other ones when the old site went down.

Thanks Trevor

The next section is Camp Douglas Wis. here is an overview.










after the train rounds the bend it passes under the Main St. bridge.










this is the back of the Farmers Co-op feed mill.


----------



## Magic

Very very nice, great detail and workmanship. :smilie_daumenpos:
Like how you've tied everything together. 

Magic


----------



## Chet

I had heard that you lost the pictures. What a pain. Sometimes a photo from a different angle brings out previously missed details. Doesn't matter on your layout. Everything looks great.


----------



## Big Ed

ak-milw said:


> Chet, I had to retake all my pictures. I lost all the other ones when the old site went down


Don't you save your pictures you take on the computer? Or on a disk?
That is a lot easier then shooting all new pictures. 
Just cause the site went under you should have your pictures saved.:dunno:
I have a spare hard drive just for saving the pictures.

Nice shots, love the details I see there all over. :smilie_daumenpos:

I know it would be hard, but as asked a overhead shot would be nice, even if you have to take a few pictures.

Do you have a step ladder?
Get up high and take some shots. :thumbsup:


----------



## cole226

AK,
cab view video? :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## ak-milw

Randy, I don't have a video camera, trying to find someone that does.

Trackside behind the Farmers Co-op buildings.










Main Street










Camp Douglas station


----------



## Shadowplayer

The first shot of a train!

I was beginning to think you didnt have any


----------



## dsertdog56

The scenery is awesome....and then in rolls this Red '32 5 window hotrod. I expected to see smoking tires and police sirens next!


----------



## Chet

More great photos again. Well composed and executed. :appl: Keep them coming. I hope you realize that if I ever get through your area, I WILL be knocking on your door.


----------



## Chet

Make sure that the camera is small. I had this camera on hand and the 1080p video is great, but it's too large to fit through tunnel portals.


----------



## Big Ed

Ha Ha Ha with the flatbed video camera. 
You know you can buy real small ones today?

Is that the Amish building the new freight house?:thumbsup:


----------



## Chet

I sure do, but the only problem I have with that statement is the work "buy". 

This one was free and what I had on hand.  Got it as a gift so I thought I would try it. It was a bit of a problem not only for the size, but the weight. It seems that all of my flat cars have sprung Kadee trucks and my curves are super elevated. It roll off ond down a hill a couple of times before I got it properly balanced. On my layout, the only tunnels I have go into hidden staging tracks also which really aren't interesting to watch. I really enjoy cab videos of model railroads. 

I do manage to travel a lot and visit a lot of model railroaders across the country, and join operating sessions on both club and home layouts. After experimenting with the video below, I am seriously considering picking up a smaller camera to take videos of the many layouts I visit. 

Back in the late 60's I had the opportunity to have operated on John Allens G&D a number of times and we sort of struck it off good as Joon was a professional photographer and I was an avid photographer also. He pointed out to me that one of the easiest ways to find flaws in yur layout was through photos. We have it so much easier today with digital photography. 

I will admit that the camera car does look a bit goofy, but it did what I needed it to do at the moment. Take the caboose ride below. Thanks Ed


----------



## Patrick1544

Very nice work. It's coming along wonderfully. I'll be watching as you post more. Thanks


----------



## ak-milw

Thanks Patrick!

Chet, My daughter has a camera like that, I will have to try hers.

For those wanting overhead shots of the layout, the fascia is in the way and I can't get high enough for pictures.


----------



## ak-milw

Next on the list is the town of Orange Mill, Wis.
As you enter town by rail you cross the double girder bridge over the Orange Mill canal.










the rocks on the bluffs are made by using Swamp Oak tree bark. Here is one of the Orange Mill. ( ya I know it is not orange)


----------



## Chet

The camera won't fit through a tunnel. Waiting to see the video.


----------



## apoc444

great job looks great


----------



## ak-milw

Thanks Apoc.

One room school house,










looking down from the end,


----------



## ak-milw

The last picture for Orange Mill is of the general store and soda fountain.


----------



## cosmos2002

Hi
Spent some time going through the posts. What a superb effort. Well done. A lot of planning must have gone into this layout. Great detail. It is the only way to make your layout come to life.


----------



## ak-milw

Heading into New Lisbon Wis. First thing you see is the feed mill and speeder shed/workshop.










and the station.


----------



## Chet

Great pictures as usual. :appl: Keep them coming.


----------



## ak-milw

Sure will Chet,

Downtown New Lisbon,










looking down Hwy 12/16


----------



## Shadowplayer

Your levels of detail are incredible. I find myself going through these pics and finding little hidden surprises. Makes me want to do that with mine!


----------



## ak-milw

Shadow player,
That is why I am building a section at a time so I can devote all my time to getting it just right then moving on. it takes longer to build this way but I think it is worth it in the long run.


----------



## Chet

I was waiting for pictures of this area. Well done as usual.


----------



## Burbs

What a fantastic layout!


----------



## hokeypokey

*Milwaukee Road 1950*

Great attention to detail !!!! Particularly good treatment of the "stepped-mountain" scene. Lots of possibilities there.

Overall, A+ . Thanks for sharing the fotos.


----------



## ak-milw

Thanks for all the great comments guy's!

Here are two shots of the vehicle repair yard,



















As you can see this is where I am right now, everything from here on will be new.


----------



## Shadowplayer

Question. In that top picture, right behind the tractor trailer, what is that black thing that looks like its circular in front? A snowblower?


----------



## ak-milw

It is a Roundhouse 3 in 1 kit of a rotary plow. I did a few changes and made it a Milw. one.


----------



## garymc

Great looking picture of a fantastic layout...did you get a new camera, the pictures look better then before :thumbsup:


----------



## ak-milw

I got a new old camera, my daughter gave me her old one.


----------



## ak-milw

Brierbaur house on the layout.


----------



## garymc

Real nice Andy, another great addition.


----------



## Chet

That's a really nice build. Never saw it before. Like it a lot.


----------



## ak-milw

Thanks Gary
just finished it Chet.


----------



## Magic

Looked good in the build thread and looks great on the layout. :smilie_daumenpos:

Magic


----------



## cole226

ak-milw said:


> Brierbaur house on the layout.


REAL NICE, all of it! and thanks for the build thread, it was interesting.


----------



## ak-milw

Thanks to you Randy,

Moving on down the line. The next scene leaving New Lisbon is a small trailer park and an abandoned farm. The trailers will be against the backdrop and the farm upfront between the scene break and the road.


----------



## silver69

WOW!
Your work is amazing.
The little details really bring the layout to life.
Thanks for sharing with us.
Steve


----------



## Chet

Waiting to see the update photos. Sure they will be good.


----------



## Burbs

Like some of the others said, it's inspirational and I hope I can put together something as nice one day. 

Can't wait for more photos.

Chris


----------



## ak-milw

Thanks for all the nice comments guy's!!

It takes me a lot longer to build it this way but I do each scene totally as I go, when I leave the scene to go to the next it is finished and I don't have to come back to it.All the stuff in each scene are things you see all the time so I figure they should be modeled too.


----------



## Chet

ak-milw said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments guy's!!
> 
> It takes me a lot longer to build it this way but I do each scene totally as I go, when I leave the scene to go to the next it is finished and I don't have to come back to it.All the stuff in each scene are things you see all the time so I figure they should be modeled too.


Wish I could do this for my layout. My last section is about 16 feet long plus without any hobby shops in the area, getting needed supplies can really be difficult. I did this in earlier parts of the layout when I had a Walthers dealership and had everything at my disposal and agree that it is a good way to go.


----------



## thetramp

In this scene, what did you use for the road? Is that some type of sheet cork that you cut to size? Also, what did you use for the other roads?




ak-milw said:


> Thanks to you Randy,
> 
> Moving on down the line. The next scene leaving New Lisbon is a small trailer park and an abandoned farm. The trailers will be against the backdrop and the farm upfront between the scene break and the road.


----------



## ak-milw

Tramp, the road is cork sheet cut to size, it will be painted brown like the rest of the base then covered with rock and sand to represent a gravel road. In the time period I am modeling all the back country roads were still gravel ,very few blacktop.

Chet, I know what you mean about getting stuff. It is the same in my neck of the woods. I look at the scene and imagine how I want it then order all the stuff for that one scene online.


----------



## ak-milw

I have the rails and ties weathered and working on the wood grade crossing. I also have two of the house trailers built. Pictures to come!


----------



## ak-milw

Wood road crossing in and the trailer park coming together. The two outside trailers are a City Classics kit cut in half the other two will be scratchbuilt, one is already finished.


----------



## ak-milw

Trailers all done, ballast is creeping along.


----------



## Chet

Looking good Andy. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## cosmos2002

Ditto to all above. Keep it up.


----------



## ak-milw

OK guy's, I will

The ballast is done up to the road and the scenery is started.










the toothpick should turn into an oak tree and I have to make a few pines.


----------



## Chet

Coming along nicely. We'll keep a look out for updates.


----------



## ak-milw

Thanks Chet,

Moving along with the scenery.










looks like Grandma is playing with her dog.


----------



## Chet

Just finished getting the car out of a snow drift and saw this on the phone. Looking really sweet.


----------



## ak-milw

Thanks again Chet, try to keep the car out of the drifts!


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0

ak...
Are the manual switch levers part of the turnout itself (integrated) or are they a separate piece??
Or....perhaps custom-made???

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## Chet

Those are Caboose Industries ground throws. I have quite a few on my layout also.


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0

Chet said:


> Those are Caboose Industries ground throws. I have quite a few on my layout also.


Thanks for the info!! They sure didn't look like Atlas....or Peco...
No electric switches on my yard /layout...trying to stay era-specific (early '50s- early '60s)...

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## Chet

That's the same era I model. The hand throws don't bother me in the least. I use the Caboose throws for turnouts close to the front edge. I have a yard that is at the back of the layout and here's the solution for the hard to reach turnouts.


----------



## ak-milw

I like the manual throws, lets you do something while running the trains. Those are neat Chet,
who makes them?


----------



## Chet

Hump Yard Purveyance. The prices are more than reasonable, less than electric machines and the controls can be mounted many different ways. They will be great for my yard. They're sold in pairs. Check out the website.


----------



## ak-milw

Thanks!


----------



## ak-milw

Finished the trailer park scene.










must have just rained out there are raindrops on the first trailer.


----------



## Fire21

Wonderful scene! Very well done. Maybe that guy was using the garden hose to wash his trailer, hence the wet side.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nicely done! I always enjoy scenery that begin to tell a little tale. What goes on in a motor home stays in a motor home, I guess!


----------



## dfischer

Excellent scene. Makes me want one on my layout.


----------



## ak-milw

thanks guy's, many more scenes to come.


----------



## ak-milw

The next scene up front will be an abandoned farm , started the scenery along the ridge.


----------



## DonR

Great stuff.

Letting those creative juices flow is a big part of
the model railroad hobby. And the time spent working
on little details can be very enjoyable.

It's not all just running trains. There can be days that go
by without even turning on the power as you cut tiny
strips of balsa to build a fence, or even create a whole
building from scratch with card stock and styrene.

Don


----------



## ak-milw

Thanks Don., you are so right!


----------



## Chet

Looking excellent Andy. Waiting for the next installment. :appl:


----------

